# Physician Jobs in UAE?



## USDoc (Jan 1, 2014)

I am a Family Medicine resident in USA. I plan to finish my residency and then perhap do a sports medicine fellowship.
I have several questions with which I would like some help.

1. What are the job prospects and realistic salary expectation for an american board certified family practitioner in UAE?
2. What are the job prospects and realistic salary expectation for an american board certified sports medicine doctor in UAE?
3. Does being fresh out of residency or fellowship decrease any prospects?

When answering questions please be as specific as possible. If possible also try to give the source of your information.

Are there any reason for me to stay away from UAE?
My Background: I am an American doctor of South-Asian descent.

appreciate your help period should you have any questions/clarifications please ask me. I'm trying to get information that is as specific as possible to my case.


Thank you all very much in advance period


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

USDoc said:


> When answering questions please be as specific as possible. If possible also try to give the source of your information.


Being quite light hearted, you need to work on your bedside manner. When asking a group of strangers for help, don't issue orders as if they worked for you. In the UAE you will be an employee with clients - be rude to clients and they will go elsewhere as its up to them where they spend their money.

If I was to guess who would issue instructions in such a style, then i would have guessed a newly qualified doctor who hasn't yet been told where to get off by a client 

Anyway,

1. No idea, but not as much as you expect. There is a thread here somewhere about Doctors salaries and the OP was trying to understand why he wasn't going to be paid more. Dare I add there was a decree of fraction, based roughly around the concept of some countries paying lower salaries for such a respected profession, when the OP from a large country with an overweening sense of being in the right in all things, couldn't accept the principle of market forces. He wasn't going to get paid as much as he felt he was entitled to be because some irritating foreigners would work for much less money.

2. No idea, but there are a quite few sport clinics in the Jumeirah area. Try googling them. You have to remember that the UAE is not known for its sporting activities so you will probably not have a huge pool of sports people demanding your services. You will be in a highly competitive, price driven market.

3. Yes, of course (see above comment about need to respect your clients and be polite in business)

No reason to stay away - its a great place to live and work, but I doubt you'll make as much money as in the USA if thats your motivation.

You are very welcome (period) ?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

USDoc said:


> I am a Family Medicine resident in USA. I plan to finish my residency and then perhap do a sports medicine fellowship. I have several questions with which I would like some help. 1. What are the job prospects and realistic salary expectation for an american board certified family practitioner in UAE? 2. What are the job prospects and realistic salary expectation for an american board certified sports medicine doctor in UAE? 3. Does being fresh out of residency or fellowship decrease any prospects? When answering questions please be as specific as possible. If possible also try to give the source of your information. Are there any reason for me to stay away from UAE? My Background: I am an American doctor of South-Asian descent. appreciate your help period should you have any questions/clarifications please ask me. I'm trying to get information that is as specific as possible to my case. Thank you all very much in advance period


Did you dictate this? Period.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I believe you have to have x amount of years to work here (check DHA regulations). Doctors here really don't earn that much. Their basic is quite small. To add to their earnings, they are expected to prescribe, sign up as many patients as possible and encourage them to make return visits and make referrals to other doctors who pay them a commission. With all due respect, you may want to consider attending an interpersonal skills course if you are considering working here bearing in mind you'll need them to ensure you can earn extra money.


----------



## USDoc (Jan 1, 2014)

vantage said:


> Did you dictate this? Period.


Lol.. yeah, I did.


----------



## USDoc (Jan 1, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Being quite light hearted, you need to work on your bedside manner. When asking a group of strangers for help, don't issue orders as if they worked for you. In the UAE you will be an employee with clients - be rude to clients and they will go elsewhere as its up to them where they spend their money.
> 
> If I was to guess who would issue instructions in such a style, then i would have guessed a newly qualified doctor who hasn't yet been told where to get off by a client
> 
> ...


I'm sorry if my original post made it like I was giving an order. The reason I numbered everything by the way I did was because I wanted to separate my questions from the general information. I was hoping that by separating and numbering my questions to make it easier for readers to identify and answer my specific questions.

The reason I requested specific information what's the closest have gotten caring answers from people before. Those answers are generally very vague and range from "a lot" to "a little."

Again, I'm sorry if I offended anyone. I want you to know that I do appreciate your assistance with this.

Money isn't the ONLY factor, but it is A factor.

Period was my dictation software acting up.
I


----------



## USDoc (Jan 1, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> I believe you have to have x amount of years to work here (check DHA regulations). Doctors here really don't earn that much. Their basic is quite small. To add to their earnings, they are expected to prescribe, sign up as many patients as possible and encourage them to make return visits and make referrals to other doctors who pay them a commission. With all due respect, you may want to consider attending an interpersonal skills course if you are considering working here bearing in mind you'll need them to ensure you can earn extra money.


Thank you.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Two key sites that you need to check
Google "Hays Dubai salary guide 2013" - this contains good information on salaries for each type and grade of doctor. Take the middle figure of each salary range and it is pretty accurate for Dubai private hospitals.
Next you need to visit DHA website to check their requirements to issue you a licence to practice in Dubai.
From discussions with my neighbours (all doctors as i live in compound full of them!) - Dubai wages are great for western board certified Syrian, Indian, Pakistani, Egyptian & Jordanian nationals.
Dubai wages are good for European doctors but they are not so great for American doctors.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## USDoc (Jan 1, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Two key sites that you need to check
> Google "Hays Dubai salary guide 2013" - this contains good information on salaries for each type and grade of doctor. Take the middle figure of each salary range and it is pretty accurate for Dubai private hospitals.
> Next you need to visit DHA website to check their requirements to issue you a licence to practice in Dubai.
> ...


thank you Steve,

This us exactly what I was looking for.

appreciate your help.
this is


----------



## Mostafa.sharaby (Jan 2, 2014)

*I got this*

I got your question
I'm a family medicine specialist registrar recently worked in Dubai health authority
First you will be mostly welcomed here since you have western certificate
Second thing you have to finish your American board exam then go to DHA.gov.ae then fill the application. They will contact you for interview in Dubai. If you passed the interview, then congratulation man you did it

for salaries if you carry American board certificate I think you can get 30000 dirham per month which equals 8219 US dollars per month


----------



## onury (Sep 5, 2016)

*onury*

Hi Mostafa and everyone
I am an Australian GP,fellow of RACGP,from leb background,thinking of relocating to UAE ,however not sure how to start,any advice?should apply for DHA first or look for a position first?thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## USDoc (Jan 1, 2014)

onury said:


> Hi Mostafa and everyone
> I am an Australian GP,fellow of RACGP,from leb background,thinking of relocating to UAE ,however not sure how to start,any advice?should apply for DHA first or look for a position first?thank you in advance for your help.


I think consensus is to get you DHA or HAAD eligibility first then apply for jobs.


----------

